# TUG Toronto chapter



## Normita (Nov 22, 2011)

I met someone at a Marriott owners' meeting this morning who mentioned that there is a TUG chapter in Toronto ON CA.  Can someone tell me about it?  Where and when does it meet?

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2011)

there are no official TUG "chapters"...but many TUGGERs do have gatherings in various areas of the country!

id ask in the canada forum!


----------

